# First when you pick it up!!!



## smokey29 (Nov 22, 2008)

Just wondering what you guys/gals out there would be your first chord you would play when you first grab up your acoustic???


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't know why, but open E then Bar A. Funny how you sometimes question an old habit and come up with no answers! LOL


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I always play a G which turns into The Beatles' "Blackbird"


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

G as well. Hear at once if any string's out of tune.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Open E mostly.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

laristotle said:


> G as well. Hear at once if any string's out of tune.


Me too . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

G C D real quick to check if it's in tune. Sometimes a big ringing Em.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nothing in particular, just whatever crosses my mind.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

D is so natural for me.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't play chords. I do an exercise, 5th string third fret C, 5th fret D, 7th fret E, 4th string, 5th fret G, 7th fret A, third string 5th fret C, 7th fret D, 9th fret E, second string 8th fret G, 10th fret A, 1st string 8th fret C, 10th fret D, 12th fret E I do this up an down the fret board through all the keys. I had a serious accident 18 months ago that limited the movement of both arms, so this is to loosen up the fingers etc.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah I'm a D into a Dsus.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I am an Am dude apparently...

I really had no idea.


----------



## Wood Nacho (Jul 27, 2012)

I usually noodle around fingerpicking a D chord.


----------



## Fingerbender (Aug 10, 2009)

Open E for me


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I probably play an E or an A most of the time, maybe a G


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It depends, but usually E minor, G or C.


----------



## rick0415 (Jun 15, 2011)

laristotle said:


> G as well. Hear at once if any string's out of tune.



G here as well


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

G

Then E

I just played my Reso for an hour.

Mostly G

Then E


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> G
> 
> Then E
> 
> ...


Have you ever considered E... then G ?

Might be a nice new progression and an exciting change.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

Open E, let it ring as long as it can, the go into a specific 16th note strumming pattern and change into every type of open E, minor, 7th, minor 7th etc, going back to E each change and then end off with a James Bond Theme kinda riff with Em to Em/A to Em6, I think those are the names. Then some I-IV-V E, then whatever I've been working on lately.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> Have you ever considered E... then G ?
> 
> Might be a nice new progression and an exciting change.
> 
> ...


Crazy youngsters!


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

With me it is always Bm then into the intro for Hotel California.


----------



## plasticfishman (Dec 14, 2011)

Asus2... used to always be an Em but then just moved a couple fingers up and boom! Pretty chord.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

G or D, often alternating between the two. I love the big fact sound of those chords, especially if i'm playing something cedar. You can really feel the notes resonate in your chest.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I think that it's an open E for me too, for the most part.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Em, D then C. I have no idea why but I've been doing it for years.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

D G C usually.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I always play the chord I'm trying to learn. These days they're all Bingo chords. "Under the E -7Sus4" "Under the B flat m7 flat5" and such. It's amazing how well they start to stick.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

open G chord with the D on the B string. Lets me know it's in tune or not. I guess I picked this up from my first guitar instructor as that was what he did. Works for me.

Matt


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Since this thread I realized that I was right the first time when I said "whatever crosses my mind". Am I some kind of weirdo?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Of course. But this isn't why.





Mooh said:


> Since this thread I realized that I was right the first time when I said "whatever crosses my mind". Am I some kind of weirdo?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I like to think I play whatever crosses my mind...but I don't.

Open G and then run the A minor pentatonic scale a time or two to loosen the fingers and get the ears warmed up.


----------

